# Proper install of city lights on a MK2



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

I have a 91 GTI with the quad headlight setup. I just replaced my OEM low beams with H4's and added a relay harness. Now I would like to hook up my city lights. I was searching around and it looks like most people have just tapped into the banana lights in the fender or other places in the parking light circuit. However, this is not how VW did it from the factory in Europe. So what is the proper VW way to hook them up? 
Thanks


----------



## sparty (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Proper install of city lights on a MK2 (20V'er)*

I'm not sure, but I'd expect that the parking light wires would just go to the city light, since the city light takes the place of the parking light in Euro-spec cars. In some states, this *might* be almost legal, and it has the added advantage of making your blinker an actual blinker (ie on/off instead of bright/not as bright) even when the marker lights are engaged. This also fits with the way the parking light / signal circuits are wired; if all cars had a signal and two markers located where the US-spec banana and front marker lights are, then I'd expect to have a single parking light wire and a single ground to the plastic thingy that holds the connectors for the marker and signal lights; that single parking light wire and single ground would then split off to both lights.
I don't know if you're shaving banana lights, too; if you are, then you might want to just use the banana light wires as youv'e already got the right wires (marker +12v switched and ground).
(Yes, I realize that the above doesn't actually answer the question, but in the event that you can't find eurospec wiring diagrams, I figure it's better than nothing)


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Proper install of city lights on a MK2 (20V'er)*

I power my city lights off of the rear fog light circuit of the fog light switch.
I use the fog light switch to run my inner 5" lights independently of the
rest of the lighting system. This way I can turn on just the city lights
and nothing else.


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Proper install of city lights on a MK2 (greenburrick16v)*

I like the rear fog idea. I think if I were going to do that I would wire the fog switch so it can be on with or with out the headlights. This would give me the ability to have.
Normal US parking lights on
Normal US parking lights on with low beams
Normal US parking lights on with high beams
Normal US parking lights on with city lights, low beams
Normal US parking lights on with city lights, high beams
Normal US parking lights on with city lights, low beams, fog lights
Normal US parking lights on with city lights, high beams, fog lights (illegal in MN)
The only thing I thing I could not do is put the fogs on with out the city lights on. 
Am I right or wrong? I wonder if it is worth making a relay harness for the fogs as well.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Proper install of city lights on a MK2 (20V'er)*

Wrong,
The factory fog light switch is 2 position.
Position 1 turns on the rear fog light only (city lights in my case)
Position 2 turns on the fog lights (inner 5" in my case) while leaving the rear 
(or city) lights on too.


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Proper install of city lights on a MK2 (greenburrick16v)*

I think we are talking about the same thing. I just didn't type it clearly. 
I would wire the whole switch independent of the head light circuit first. Then wire position one to the city lights. Position two to the fogs. My fogs are in the lower part of the front bumper. My high beams are the inner 5" lights on my grill.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Proper install of city lights on a MK2 (20V'er)*

Totally do-able and a good idea.
I like the idea of running just city lights and nothing else.
Looks wicked at dusk!


----------

